# Santa Cruz Superlight



## victorfsrz (Apr 9, 2013)

Hola estoy planeando adquirir una Santa Cruz Superlight. ¿que opiniones tienen de ella?, vale la pena?, observaciones?

SALUDOS

VICTOR


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

victorfsrz, va mi opinión ,

En primer lugar me voy a referir a la Santacruz SL con ruedas de 26 pulgadas , lástima que ya esté descontinuada por el cambio de muchos modelos históricos a 29'ers y 650b.

La Superlight fue durante muchos años el caballo de guerra de Santacruz junto con la Heckler , la Bullit y la V10 , La SL fue seguramente una de las mejores bicis xc a finales del siglo pasado y en la primera década de este siglo .

Yo tuve varias y puedo decir que en su época eran fabulosas , su sistema de suspensión monopivote era muy bueno sobretodo bajando , no tanto subiendo , hacia mucho bobbing y dependía mucho del amortiguador que tuviera la bici , a mi aunque parezca mentira los mejores resultados de una SL los tuve con uno de los ahora extintos amortiguadores Five Element , frenando fuerte se bloqueaba bien gacho la suspensión trasera.

En sus años de mas éxito costaban una buena lana , al final ya vendían los cuadros a la mitad de precio, si le metía uno buen dinero en los componentes y se escogían bien , la bici podía ser muy ligera , aunque con componentes mas económicos para nada desentonaba .

Hubo varias versiones , para mi la mejor fue la de 2006/07 y hasta 2009 (si recuerdo bien..) cuando sacaron los cuadros de la SL con algunos cambios en el triangulo trasero concretamente en las vainas y los tirantes .

Las versiones con los cuadros en acabado anodizado fueron únicas , el acabado era precioso y durable , solo vi en épocas pasadas algunos modelos de Titus que igualaban esos acabados , nada que ver con las porquerías de terminados actuales en cuadros de aluminio.

El mantenimiento prácticamente era nulo un solo pivote con rodamientos sobredimensionados de larga duración y ya.

El manejo era super , la estabilidad también , era una bici que en su tiempo impactaba y muchos la deseaban.

Actualmente conseguir una Santacruz Superlight 26 en excelente estado sería un éxito y una compra garantizada .

Ahora voy con la actual SL 29'er , no me quiero ver muy cruel en mi comentario , pero nada que ver con las 26 del cielo a la tierra o mejor dicho de la tierra al infierno , por lo menos a mi no me gustó nada la SL 29 , pesadísimas , lentas de reacciones y con un sistema de suspensión trasera ya muy desfasado para una bici de ruedas grandes, para bicis 29'er hay bastantes opciones mucho mejores , mas ligeras, y de mejor desempeño al rodar .

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## victorfsrz (Apr 9, 2013)

También había pensado en una Specialized Camber, o ¿alguna otra recomendación en este rango de precio?, otra cosa, ¿entonces los acabados son malos?

SALUDOS

VICTOR


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*¡MÉXICO, MÉXICO, MÉXICO !!!!!!*:thumbsup::drumroll:


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

the last biker said:


> *¡MÉXICO, MÉXICO, MÉXICO !!!!!!*:thumbsup::drumroll:


A donde vamos mañana a ver el partido? jejeje.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

albxor said:


> A donde vamos mañana a ver el partido? jejeje.


Mañana precisamente al mediodía tengo que atender un asunto laboral en la JLdeCyA :madman::madman::madman:

No hubo chance de cambiar la comparecencia :madmax::madmax:


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Ni hablar, si regresas temprano me avisas y lo vemos en mi oficina  

Saludos!!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola, yo probe una hace como un año en estados unidos ( me refiero a rodada 26) lo que te puedo decir es que la senti muy rapida es una bici 100% xc la senti comoda pero igual el terreno donde rode era totalmente xc. Y sobre la camber, tuve una 26 tambien que ya esta descontinuada de hecho veo varias publicaciones donde hay ofertas a muy buen precio en esta bici, de esta bici te puedo decir que baja y sube super bien y eso que tenia el modelo mas bajo con unos upgrades, pero creo que la talla era chica para mi (M) aunque en specialized siempre e sido meduim mido 1.80 esta venia un poco mas compacta y no sentia comodo al 100 el cuadro termine vendiendola, pero si tienes que decidir me voy por la camber, suerte.


----------



## victorfsrz (Apr 9, 2013)

Gracias, de hecho mañana voy a la tienda que esta en Buenavista a ver si la tienen, si no, ya estare visitando la de Loreto.

SALUDOS

VICTOR


----------



## victorfsrz (Apr 9, 2013)

Bueno, pues fui a la tienda de buenavista y no tenian ninguna doble. Tambien fui con el distribuidor de Giant en Coyoacan a buscar una trance. Mañana ire a la tienda de specialized de Loreto y si no la tienen, comprare la Giant


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

victorfsrz said:


> Bueno, pues fui a la tienda de buenavista y no tenian ninguna doble. Tambien fui con el distribuidor de Giant en Coyoacan a buscar una trance. Mañana ire a la tienda de specialized de Loreto y si no la tienen, comprare la Giant


Solo para que lo tomes en cuenta, si aún no has comprado bicicleta, Santa Cruz acaba de hacer varios cambios en sus precios y modelos, ahora la Superlight viene en rodado 27.5 para tallas S y M y en 29" para tallas L y XL... Santa Cruz Bicycles


----------

